

Show HN: Love Doc – On-demand Dating and Relationship Advice - frankphilips
http://lovedoc.co/

======
frankphilips
I created an IOS app that gives on-demand relationship advice. Would love to
hear the HN community's thoughts! I tried to keep the UI very low friction so
people could get value immediately.

